# Muscadine Juice



## tatud4life (May 27, 2012)

I finally found a local seller that will have muscadines this year.  I will be making my first attempt at making juice this year. I have never tried to make anything like this before, but it looks pretty simple and straight forward. I have all the equipment needed. Now I just need the grapes. If this goes well, I see a venture into wine making this fall.


----------



## bob1 (May 28, 2012)

Making wine is a blast. I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## tatud4life (May 28, 2012)

Thanks! I hope it does as well!! We will see in a couple of weeks.


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 28, 2012)

Pure muscadine juice is very thick and strong. We have to dilute it down to make it drinkable.


----------



## tatud4life (May 28, 2012)

Ok. Didn't know that. Do you add any sugar to it? Once my vines reach their peak production, the ones that I will be using are 20 % sugar.


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 28, 2012)

I didn't add any sugar. Julie Doug and I all thin differently. I believe 1 gallon of water was added to a 5-6 gallon pail. If you like the taste leave it strong. You can thin later with water wine if you like. 

I took a bottle of muscadine to 4 btls. of Merlot. It is better liked than straight muscadine. You will have to wait and see at harvest.


----------



## tatud4life (May 28, 2012)

Excellent!! Thanks very much!!! I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## DoctorCAD (May 28, 2012)

tatud4life said:


> Ok. Didn't know that. Do you add any sugar to it? Once my vines reach their peak production, the ones that I will be using are 20 % sugar.



Add sugar...to muscadine juice?????? That is the sweetest item ever created in the history of mankind.

Sugar would just bounce off of it!


----------



## tatud4life (May 28, 2012)

Lol!! I thought that might be the case. I was just wanting to make sure. I live the grapes and they are plenty sweet!!


----------



## toddrod (May 28, 2012)

I take 2-2.5 gallons of white muscadine juice, adjusted to the SG I want, and mix with the same amount of Welch's white grape of same SG. It comes out great. The red muscadine I just dilute with water.


----------



## tatud4life (May 28, 2012)

Cool! I will be making red muscadine juice. I did something funny the other day. A rose scuppernong wine. I would like to see how they accomplished that one. I thought scuppernongs were bronze.


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 4, 2012)

I made my muscadine wine with no dilution. just strait up home pressed juice... But then again.. maybe im just a little hardcore when it comes to my muscadines.


----------



## tatud4life (Jun 4, 2012)

Lol. I guess I am too. I love the flavor of muscadine grapes. I think I am going to try it both ways. I found a recipe that I am going to try. It mentions nothing of diluting with water. Only at the beginning when you cook the grapes. Hopefully I will have my first ever batch made by the end of this month.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 4, 2012)

I took just under a gallon of water and added to a full 6 gallon of grapes after crush then adjusted SG with very minimal amounts of sugar to get to 1.090 starting SG. Steve I believe, took his straight and then diluted after the fact with water wine. There are alot of various recipes out there. From 5-6 gallon buckets of Noble I ended up with 20 gallons of finished wine. 3-6 gallon buckets of Reds and Bronze Muiscadine both yeilded me 10 gallons of finished wine. I'm actually oaking 5 gallons of the Noble now, to see how it tastes. I had it back sweetened to 1.004-1.006 range and then added oak. Been on oak for a month now.


----------

